# Quick Early Morning Trout at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 30, 2018

*TUESDAY - April 24th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Skies were beautiful, and the wind wasnâ€™t too bad at all (most of the time). Today fishing started out being extremely slow for us - couldnâ€™t locate them right away. However, stuck it out and were finally rewarded with a box of trout by the days end.

*WEDNESDAY - April 25th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie *- Today the big girls came out to play, as my guys boxed solid keeper trout about every 30 minutes, which was nice because that pace kept the interest and anticipation at a high level. Some stops yielded cast after cast of hookups on small trout, but the good ones were spread out. Action continues to be strong with the lower wind speeds the past two days. How long will the nice weather last? If you figure that one out, please let us know!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Some days it just doesn't matter what you do, you can't do anything wrong. It seemed like everywhere we went today resulted in us doing a lot of catching, as we ended up with a good box of trout and drum. These same guests will be fishing again tomorrow, but the weather forecast is calling a little bit different conditions. Weâ€™ll see what happens!





​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - My guys today opted out of the group photo with their fish, but I snuck in a few action shots in between stacking trout in the cooler. Pretty good bite today, with a three-man limit of trout to 18â€, along with three black drum to add to the count. Big thanks goes out to Capt. Stephen Boriskie for the fishing report that helped my crew polish off their last few. Back after â€˜em again tomorrow on a half-day trip with the same group!

*THURSDAY - April 26th*
_*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*_ - Day 2 with some fine folks who enjoyed summer yesterday and winter today, with an overnight cold front knocking us around. Good thing they wanted to be back at the dock at 10:00am, because while we scratched out a one-man trout limit they were not prepared for the cold blast. Good couple days and some firsts for some of the guys who have not fished for more than a quarter century!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - From a weather standpoint, we had a much different day today - early morning north wind, clouds, and cooler temperatures. As a result, the bite turned out being hit-n-miss most of the day, but todayâ€™s guests picked away at them until we had a few descent fish for the box.

*FRIDAY - April 27th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Today was a beautiful day to be out on the water. The Doug T. party dug in and got it done, and they finished their day just one trout shy of their 3-man limit (got a black drum to take itâ€™s place).





​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt *- It was Day #1 on the water with two Bay Flats Lodge guests that are brothers that never have bay fished before. They had a day that they will remember for a long time to come!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - It was a nice day to be on the water, even with the extremely low tides. This father and son were able to get some trout and reds before they wanted to call it a day. I think 14 year-old Carter was in need of nap after getting up so early. Good time all around. I hope tomorrow brings them more fish before they have to head out.

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Since several in the group couldnâ€™t make it down, Dean got stuck riding solo with me this morning. The action was HOT at the first stop, and Dean continued catching one trout after another for the first hour of the morning. We culled out fish for a while, ending up with his five trout up to 20â€. We left â€˜em biting in search of some bigger pulls. After a dozen or so undersized reds, we got on a little black drum bite. Dean landed three up to 22â€ before we headed in. Great day out on the water with a repeat customer!





​
*SATURDAY - April 28th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Well, what a great Day #2 on the water today the two brothers that I had yesterday, who just thought the fishing was great yesterday! Today they went over the top and had limits of speckled trout, redfish and black drum. They are already trying to figure out how to book another trip soon back to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Had another good day on the water with this father/son group. They wanted to leave a little later this morning so they could get a little more sleep but that didn't stop the fish from biting. The trout bite was hot at the first stop with bites coming every cast. They needed to be back at the dock early so they could get on the way home to Dallas. Good times!

*SUNDAY - April 29th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Past two days have been dreamy for filling the box with limits of solid trout and getting it done early in the morning. Customers are enjoying the finest in food, lodging and fishing and that will continue throughout the spring and summer, so give us a ring and get in on the action.

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Another fun day on the water with Mike and Mike today. I had to come up with some nick names to get it sorted out. They got it done today with their trout and a few blue cats.





​
*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*

*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
Our original customer base of the mid-1990's consisted primarily of customers who loved to wade fish with artificial bait, and it was that clientele which stood as the foundation upon which we have grown Bay Flats Lodge into the company it has become today. In recognition of our grass roots, we're getting back to the basics this year by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. Beginning April 1, 2018, when you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE. 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*
Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Buzz Dillon was very professional! Great food! - *Kevin O. 4/29/18*

Great food - great service! Everything was awesome! - *Greg S. 4/29/18*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was great! We couldnâ€™t have asked for a better guide. He put us on the fish! We had a great time! -  *Larry K. 4/29/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
More clouds than sun. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 81F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High around 80F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. High around 80F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 82F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis: *
Small craft exercise caution conditions will continue for most areas into Tuesday. Seas will also gradually build in response to the increase in wind speeds. Moderate to strong onshore flow expected Wednesday through Thursday due to the combination of surface low pressure over the Southern Plains and West Texas, and higher surface pressure over the western Gulf of Mexico. An approaching upper disturbance will contribute to a slight chance for showers and thunderstorms Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 73.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 75.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

​They Keep on Giving

Bay Flats Lodge customers are giving generously to Building Conservation Trust and Bay Flats Lodge is happy to match those donations. Hereâ€™s a picture of some of the BFL guides and the check that will be going to Building Conservation Trust for the donations in April. All of these funds are building and conserving fishing habitat here on the Central Texas Coast. Thank you to all of our Bay Flats Lodge customers for giving back and helping provide a better fishery for us all.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Guest Writer 11 Year Old Granddaughter - Capt. Chris Martin*

While preparing to drive my granddaughter to school Tuesday morning, and after taking her to eat breakfast with guests, she decided to to write her own post.

Have you ever had that feeling youâ€™re on top of the world? Maybe youâ€™ll get it because youâ€™re on the coast of the San Antonio Bay playing horseshoes, cornhole, you name it, youâ€™re doing it. The next morning your up early eating breakfast and soon to be getting on a boat to catch trophy trout, big reds and a stray flounder. If you want that, come on down to the small town in Texas named Seadrift. 
By Briley Christensen


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to everyone involved for everything you folks do. We have the best team any lodge could imagine. Also, we couldn't have back-to-back business without the support of our guests. THANKS!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Nagging wind, full moon vortex*

It's Wednesday morning and the wind blew all night long. Couple that with the full moon of late, it's like a nagging vortex hitting you square in the face.

Our guests have been very appreciative with the hard work and tenacity the guides, staff and management are putting in.

Here's a few shots from the past couple of days. We really want to thank our guests for the support and continued business.

_Here's what our guests are saying..._

May 1, 2018 by Michael J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt put me and my cousin on the fish for 2 days! The first day was unbelievable, lost count of how many fish we caught! Second day was a bit slower, but still caught our limits of trout and black drum! Very impressed with the knowledge and professionalism of Capt. 'Lil John. The food was absolutely amazing! The cooking staff made you feel at home, very friendly and kind! - Michael J. 5/1/18

May 1, 2018 by Clif A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time with Capt. Cody Spencer - traded war stories about playing college ball. Looking forward to re-booking with him in a couple weeks. Outstanding all around. Impossible to go hungry at BFL! Don't change a thing. First class operation! - Clif A. 5/1/18

May 1, 2018 by Jason Reno on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge staff is very professional and courteous - never went without, made me feel at home! The food is also great! On Day #1 we had Capt. Nick Dahlman, and on Day #2 we had Capt. Billy Freudensprung. They both are great guides - very informative and patient, put us on fish, would use them any day. Thank you Capt. Nick and Capt. Billy, I would recommend you both to anyone! I love this place! - Jason R. 5/1/18

Thanks

Capt. Chris


----------

